# Spring Steelhead Outing?



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Bronco,
Live life on the edge. Go fishing on your anniversary. The little wifey will understand..........sorta!!!..........LOL!


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Whit,

You wouldn't happen to be a divorce lawyer? LOL 

Mike


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Mike,
No! Nor am a seller of insuarance...life...medical...or dismemberment......LOL!


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

the bad thing for bronc is that my mom already told him that HE CANNOT BRING HIS FISHING RODS WITH HIM!!! poor guy, i will be thinking of him while i am in a river somewhere and he is stuck in a hot tub with his wife (my mom)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

sometimes, being stuck in a hot tub with my wife isnt so bad.........as long as i can keep my hands to myself , which rarely happens..............


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Just as long as her hands don't find the Wiggle Wart!


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

I agree , the later in march you go the tougher the fishin . What about March 2-3 .( Sat-Sun ) That wknd would be better for me and my crew . Maybe we should watch the weather , and pick a nice wknd . Catchin fish would be a bonus .

Good Luck and Safe Trips ...... Walldady


----------



## mwtroll (Jan 15, 2002)

I agree with spanky best time would be the 2 week in march or you will be landing skanky fish.

Ya and the jet boat to nice ride Paul hint hint hehehe

CAPT. DAVE


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

i guess that just goes to show ya ..i dont know lures very well........I was always thinking it was a "willies worm"......guess i'd better go sharpen the hooks  ....LOL


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

the best bait prefered by most ladies:



Survey says............DEEP DVING THUNDERSTICK!


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

hey spanky did ya get out this weekend if so hows the water did it go down at alll


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

Hey Spanky , Deep Diving Thunderstick ? NO WONDER all the ladies want you . You guys are killin me .

Good Luck and Safe Trips .......... Walldady


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

yep, chicks dig me!

I posted a report on the sw rivers forum!


----------

